# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Contenzioso tributario

## fabrizio

Buongiorno a tutti, devo procedere al deposito in commissione tributaria regionale di un atto di controdeduzioni per un cliente a seguito di appello dell'AE avverso la sentenza della commissione provinciale che aveva accolto in pieno il ricorso del cliente.
Volevo solo alcune conferme sulla correttezza della seguente procedura relativa alla costituzione in giudizio del cliente:
- entro 60 giorni dalla notifica dell'appello  deposito in segreteria della commissione regionale competente del fascicolo contenente le controdeduzioni (con compilazione dell'apposita nota telematica di deposito atti e documenti);
- tale atto va notificato anche all'Ufficio appellante?? 
- in segreteria della commissione regionale occorre depositare tale atto in duplice copia, una con bollo 14,62 ogni 100 righe e l'altra in carta libera, giusto? 
saluti

----------


## valeria.nicoletti@libero.it

1) eventualmente il termine dei 60g va prolungato della sospensione feriale (1 agosto- 15 settembre);
2) le controdeduzioni non si notificano;
3) ok

----------


## fabrizio

Grazie!
Buon lavoro

----------


## fabrizio

> 1) eventualmente il termine dei 60g va prolungato della sospensione feriale (1 agosto- 15 settembre);
> 2) le controdeduzioni non si notificano;
> 3) ok

  Un dubbio, su eventuali allegati dell'atto di controdeduzioni che marche da bollo vanno messe? 
saluti

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Un dubbio, su eventuali allegati dell'atto di controdeduzioni che marche da bollo vanno messe? 
> saluti

  Quella classica di 14,62. 
ciao

----------


## fabrizio

Se non sbaglio ne va una sola per ogni allegato a prescidendere dal numero di righe, corretto?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Se non sbaglio ne va una sola per ogni allegato a prescidendere dal numero di righe, corretto?

  La marca va per istanza, non per allegati. 
ciao

----------


## valeria.nicoletti@libero.it

gli allegati non sono soggetti all'imposta di bollo

----------


## fabrizio

Qualora nelle controdeduzioni si menzionino dei documenti gi&#224; allegati in sede di ricorso principale non &#232; necessario allegarli nuovamente, giusto?
Anche perch&#232; risultano gi&#224; contenuti nel fascicolo che la commissione provinciale &#232; tenuta a trasmettere a quella regionale nel momento in cui venga presentato l'appello...
Basta semplicemente citare nelle controdeduzioni il fatto che questi erano gi&#224; stati presentati in primo grado?
Scasate se la domanda pu&#242; sembrare banale ma essendo alle prime esperienze con il contenzioso non vorrei compromettere il tutto per delle banalit&#224;...
saluti

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Qualora nelle controdeduzioni si menzionino dei documenti già allegati in sede di ricorso principale non è necessario allegarli nuovamente, giusto?

  Giusto. Serve dirlo nelle controdeduzioni. 
ciao

----------

